# In search of decals for a Hinnault 753 La Vie Claire



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

*In search of decals for a mid 80's Hinnault 753 La Vie Claire*

Any leads?

The factory is of no use...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> Any leads?
> 
> The factory is of no use...


I had some downtube decals made. There are only a few decals. 

1. The LOOK Hinault on the downtube
2. The LOOK logo on the headtube and right rear chain stay
3. The Reynolds 753 decal
4. The LOOK name on both fork legs

The rest of the trim is paint. The black trimmed Blue, red and yellow panels are paint. The downtube LOOK Hinault logos I had made aren't perfect but they work. PM me with your address and I'll send you two. As for the LOOK logos, any sign shop should be able to help


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I have some pictures from the coors classic in 1986 or 1985, don't remember which one, but the bikes were silver with red and white decals that simply said Hinault. It was quite plain, but made no reference to look at all. They are snapshots, but I will scan them in and let you have a looksie. I actually have a bunch of pictures from that race including Hinault wearing the red and whit striped shirt of the race leader. Also one of Hampsten wearing his Levi's/Raleigh kit.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

DH and Spooky, thanks for the replies. 

I've seen an English 753 sticker on eBay, but I'd love to score one a new one in French. Otherwise, it's photoshop. Dittos on the rest of the decals I guess. I'm skilled with pshop, so it's no worries to create 'em from scratch using a digital photo as a starting point. I found a waterset decal material that works with an inkjet printer, and as long as I shoot clearcoat over them, they should hold up well enough. I still would love to find some original decals, even though they were a crappy vinyl sticker. No rush for the resto, so maybe I'll keep fishing around for an oddball original decal set...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is a weak image of the frame I was talking about.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> DH and Spooky, thanks for the replies.
> 
> I've seen an English 753 sticker on eBay, but I'd love to score one a new one in French. Otherwise, it's photoshop. Dittos on the rest of the decals I guess. I'm skilled with pshop, so it's no worries to create 'em from scratch using a digital photo as a starting point. I found a waterset decal material that works with an inkjet printer, and as long as I shoot clearcoat over them, they should hold up well enough. I still would love to find some original decals, even though they were a crappy vinyl sticker. No rush for the resto, so maybe I'll keep fishing around for an oddball original decal set...


The problem I had with pshop the downtube decals was getting good art. When you take a picture of a curved surface, the logos don't come out straight( the" LOOK Hinault" letters were concave). I finally messed with them enough to get them to work


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> Here is a weak image of the frame I was talking about.


Different bike. Those are Reynolds 531 Hinault bikes built by his mechanic. I'd kill for one......


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*OT: Creating new decals*

Try making it in a vector based package instead (like Illustrator). You'll have much more control with the shaping of the letters.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

ChristianB said:


> Try making it in a vector based package instead (like Illustrator). You'll have much more control with the shaping of the letters.


That's the plan; funny the way photoshop has become a meme unto itself, like xerox - I used the term without really thinking about what app the editing or creation is happening in. BTW: Love Illustrator; been a user since version '88. Changed the way I did illustration...


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I had some downtube decals made. There are only a few decals.
> 
> 1. The LOOK Hinault on the downtube
> 2. The LOOK logo on the headtube and right rear chain stay
> ...



Dave,

Check out the red/black graphic on the top of your frame compared to mine. Do you think that's due to the differences in frame sizes?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

thinkcooper said:


> Dave,
> 
> Check out the red/black graphic on the top of your frame compared to mine. Do you think that's due to the differences in frame sizes?



I noticed that too. Some 753 has a special sticker in front of the red. I'll scan it if you're interested. I have one original decal left. It says:

"Les Adieux
De Bernard Hinault"
limited edition 500 frames"
Frame number 005"

I also have a lot of reference pictures If you want me to email them to you


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I noticed that too. Some 753 has a special sticker in front of the red. I'll scan it if you're interested. I have one original decal left. It says:
> 
> "Les Adieux
> De Bernard Hinault"
> ...


I'll take whatever you've got! send 'em to steve(at)thinkcooper(dot)com

I'm at work still, but if i recall, there's also a Hinnault "signature" on the top tube. I'll double check when I get home. Also, does your frame have three cable guides on the top tube?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They'll be coming in a few minutes. They are big files.... To the best of my knowledge, the Hinault signature was only for Bernards bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> They'll be coming in a few minutes. They are big files.... To the best of my knowledge, the Hinault signature was only for Bernards bike.


They are on the way. Total file size is almost 3meg so it might take a while. You have some 753 reference pics, the scanned top tube decal and a picture of Hinaults personal bike. Enjoy


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for sending the pics. Will DL them later today. Looking forward to transforming this into a a restored beauty.


----------

